# can deer smell propane?



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

*.*

its warmer on the couch.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

vern96 said:


> its warmer on the couch.


I know. I hate getting up at 4:30 in the morning when it's that cold but I saw a monter buck where I am hunting!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont know about smell, but if its what im thinking of,, they make noise. And i agree about the weather, it is COLD!!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

countryboy173 said:


> I dont know about smell, but if its what im thinking of,, they make noise. And i agree about the weather, it is COLD!!


Its a very faint hiss. I don't think it will be heard by deer with the 15 to 20 mph wind we are going to have in the morning.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

*Dude..*

Deer can smell a nats fart from 400 yds away down-wind.... enough said...


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

*....*

If they smell the propane then they are down wind and would probably smell u anyway. I would take it.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

If you can smell it, they can smell it. 

Now if it spooks them or puts them on alarm is another question. 

Usually anything out of the norm will alarm them but if they are down wind of the propane, they are downwind of you and human order has to be worse. :wink:


Edit: LOL posted same time as 1/4ing away. ;-)


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

little buddy said:


> I have a small propane heater that I have used for cold weather golf. I was thinking of taking into the woods in the morning. I know I sound like a sissy but is COLD here in NY. It's about 20* with about a 20 mph wind. The heater consists of about a 9" disk that screws onto a small tank. It will last about 4 hours or so. I was going to use a utility hook a hang it from the tree below my climers seat. It's not a very big setup. Anyway I thought deer would not smell it because the hot air would be rising very quickly in such cold air. I don't think there is much or any smell when I think about it anyway. What do you guys think?



well they more than likely can smell it and they more than likely can hear it.

Now they might get curious about what they are smelling and hearing and come in close to investigate, or they might not and do the Blow and go. 

just have to try it and see how it goes. if they come in to investigate we can market the heater deer lure and rake in our share of the loot. :


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Poorguy said:


> If you can smell it, they can smell it.
> 
> Now if it spooks them or puts them on alarm is another question.
> 
> ...


The good thing I am sitting at the edge of ridge and the west wind will blow my scent right over the drop off.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

little buddy said:


> Its a very faint hiss. I don't think it will be heard by deer with the 15 to 20 mph wind we are going to have in the morning.


Do deer move around much when the wind is up?


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

little buddy said:


> The good thing I am sitting at the edge of ridge and the west wind will blow my scent right over the drop off.


Then your golden. How's your season panning out? I was out in the cold tonight filming for a friend. BBbbrrr. We did see 6 doe and I wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere else.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Bees said:


> Do deer move around much when the wind is up?


I'm sure less than normal but I gotta be out there.


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

little buddy said:


> Its a very faint hiss. I don't think it will be heard by deer with the 15 to 20 mph wind we are going to have in the morning.


Small hiss will sound like a freight rain in the woods and yes,deer will smell it.

We use them in blinds when it gets cold but only for rifle hunting with the kids and the deer aren't anywhere near as close.


Sounds like you need to invest in some cold weather gear.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Poorguy said:


> Then your golden. How's your season panning out? I was out in the cold tonight filming for a friend. BBbbrrr. We did see 6 doe and I wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere else.


Pretty good season so far. My buddy shot a doe and shared some of it with me so there is meat in the freezer. If I conect with this buck I saw last week it will be a dream season! Oops, can I say Dream Season without the Drury brothers consent.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

I use a propane heater and I have deer on a regular basis walk in front of my shooting house (5 feet). It is only 4 feet off the ground. I think they feel the heat more then any smell.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

cabotvt said:


> I use a propane heater and I have deer on a regular basis walk in front of my shooting house (5 feet). It is only 4 feet off the ground. I think they feel the heat more then any smell.


Thanks. I gotta take it. Too cold here.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Deer smell and hear most things. But if they do not see any danger they soon relax. 
Last week I had 3 does grazing at 30 yards when my cell phone ( which makes a buzzing noise when on vibrate ) began buzzing in the pocket of my coat. All 3 does picked there head up and looked in the direction of my tree stand and after a minute they went back to grazing. Several minutes later the phone buzzed once and all 3 does picked there head up and looked again. The same for the third time it buzzed. The fourth time the phone buzzed all 3 does ignored the noise.


----------



## meatrocket (Jan 19, 2004)

Gonna need to climb high which is gonna suck in a 20 mph wind.


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been wondering the same thing. It has gotten too cold for my five year old boy and he is really wanting to go some more.


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think it would be an issue as there are more scary smells coming from your set up. The noise of a heater is just white noise and they likely will desensitize as they approach. My biggest concern with a heater is thermal injury to your insulation or yourself. You could ruin a suit or yourself before you even realize a conflagration is happening.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I wondered the same thing. I have lit a Sterno canister a couple times in the ground blind - just to take the chill off. No ill effects on the deer. Was thinking about using my Mr. Buddy propane heater and turning it on "low" in really cold weather. I don't know about the rest of y'all - but when it get into the 20's, I'm wanting to be down from the tree and into a nice warm pop up ground blind.


----------



## HideawayArchery (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a hut that I hunt out of and it has a buddy heater in it. I have had deer five feet from the hut up wind and down and they do not care. Stay warm take the heater.


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I use a "Buddy" heater in my blind alot.It has never spooked any deer yet.


----------



## Chevy_Man317 (Mar 10, 2009)

i buy the thermacare heat wraps and put one around my lower back over my first shirt and stay toasty warm, they last eight hours and kept me warm last january when it was -18 on the day i shot my deer


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I use a propane heater all deer season. Never had a problem with them smelling it.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

little buddy said:


> I know I sound like a sissy but is COLD here in NY. It's about 20* with about a 20 mph wind.


You do sound like a sissy. I thought you were going to give an actual cold temperature, not 20 degrees.

Deer will smell the propane heater and I doubt it will help that much if there is a 20 mph wind.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

i don't know if they can smell the propane, i do know that anything out of the norm will cause them to alert. i.e. you would think diesel fuel would startle them, however after awhile they will walk inches from the irrigation pumps full of fuel. introducing any foreign element into their environment will have an effect, however if your wind and stand placement are in your favor then build a fire and stay warm. good luck.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

little buddy said:


> I have a small propane heater that I have used for cold weather golf. I was thinking of taking into the woods in the morning. I know I sound like a sissy but is COLD here in NY. It's about 20* with about a 20 mph wind. The heater consists of about a 9" disk that screws onto a small tank. It will last about 4 hours or so. I was going to use a utility hook a hang it from the tree below my climers seat. It's not a very big setup. Anyway I thought deer would not smell it because the hot air would be rising very quickly in such cold air. I don't think there is much or any smell when I think about it anyway. What do you guys think?


Wear more clothes and use hand warmers if you have too. I went out this morning with no warmers and was toasty. 1 t shirt, 1 underarmor hoodie, north face khumbu fleece, wind liner, blanket fleece guide series jacket and pants with jeans underneath. Balaclava and mitten gloves that fold back to exposed fingers to shoot. Doesnt sounds like its that warm but once you find the right combo its all you need.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*well said*



tsilvers said:


> Deer can smell a nats fart from 400 yds away down-wind.... enough said...



I agree!


----------



## skybolt (Apr 29, 2008)

tsilvers said:


> Deer can smell a nats fart from 400 yds away down-wind.... enough said...


So thats what I'm doing wrong. Dammed burritos!


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

deer can smell anything, some smells they can actually adapt to including human odor. if a deer is in it's realm of say 1 square mile and smells anything that it's not used to smelling it will put it on alert. heck i've seen deer lounging in feilds where people were picking strawberries all day long.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

1/4ing away said:


> If they smell the propane then they are down wind and would probably smell u anyway. I would take it.


+1 We have a winner!


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

you pusssys, just put on a extra layer of clothes and go up in a ladder stand then you should be fine
3 days ago we had a windchill of 9 degreese out and i went huntin with out a heater, but i did freeze my ass off


----------



## moosemafia05 (Feb 4, 2007)

*regarding heaters*

I often have used the Mr. Heaters in my ground blind set up during late season when it is cold. As with setting up treestands, using climbers, blinds, payng attention to the wind direction is always important when choosing our set up. I used a heater and it made some noise, during our second gun season 2 yrs ago, had 4 does walk passed my blind at 20-25 yrds. I think they were more surprised by the blind being there than the minor noise or smell of the heater. Plan on using the same set up and heater when its cold for the up coming muzzleloader season. Hope this helps.


----------

